# Sheep Care 101 [Deleted]



## BYH Project Manager (Sep 22, 2021)

BYH Project Manager submitted a new resource:

Sheep Care 101 - All you need to know to take good care of your sheep!



> View attachment 87694
> 
> There are many different uses for sheep, including raising them for meat, milk, wool, among others. Generally speaking, sheep live 6-14 years on average and are wonderful, lovable animals.
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## BYH Project Manager (Sep 22, 2021)

This resource has been removed and is no longer available.


----------

